# Hello! can you help me?



## Flipyer (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi

Just bought a Audi tt 2000. Anyone know of a good service centre in north east? In addition I'm trying to get to the bottom of a few cabin rattles any experience or advice welcome. What fuel do you guys use and how many miles approx off a full tank?

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome V power is your best bet , miles per tank depends on your right foot


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome best service in the north east is Elite in Stockton Phil the guy who will be working on your car is an ex Teeside Audi tech yo\u can get him on 07817847416 tell him Andy Stevenson said to call 
If you join thr TTOC he does 10% TTOC discount http://www.ttoc.co.uk  
We also have a meet at the OK Dinner on the A19 starting at 7:00pm second Wednesday or the month hope to see you there


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

no shell near me, so i always go tesco super 99ron
mileage from a tank depends
pure town 250miles
mix 300miles
most economical drives i've seen 400+miles from a tank


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the Forum...

My experience of VAG? *NEVER TRUST THE DIS!!!*


----------

